
Show HN: I made a small village using my JavaScript WebGL 3D engine [video] - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w13Q_KL1I9A
======
atum47
Hi everyone, latest update on my JavaScript WebGL 3D engine.

Why I'm doing this you ask?! Well, back in 94 when I was a teenager and my dad
got us internet, he thought the internet would be a virtual place you can go.
So, what the hell not?! We have the technology. I'm planning on using this
engine to provide model visualization on the internet, virtual walks for
archviz, small games... But most important, I've been learning a lot since I
started this project. Hope you like.

Source code and an interactive demo coming soon.

------
grizzles
Cool. I've built some things like this to new urban (eg. transport concepts)
in babylon.js. Mine has no FPS style view, it's more like a single animated
object you can pan around.

Where did you get your art / textures from? I'd love to learn more about the
authoring tools and clipart repos for worldbuilding productivity that exist
out there.

~~~
atum47
also, share a link so I can see

~~~
grizzles
It's behind a user/password thing. I'll see if I can get you a link, but it
might be after this thread expires.

------
atum47
I have to go to bed now cause I have work in the morning, so I won't be able
to answer more questions tonight. But, here's the latest GIF of my engine:

[https://imgur.com/a/hsGPavM](https://imgur.com/a/hsGPavM)

Sky and foliage animation, done in the shader.

------
ykevinator
Really neat, webgl has surprised me at how slow its been adopted.

~~~
_bxg1
> how slow it's been adopted

My impression is that basically all web-based games use WebGL or Canvas these
days. Now, most WebGL users are really using something higher-level like
Three.js or Unity. But I don't see it being under-utilized for its intended
purpose.

------
terrycody
Sry but how those 3D games made if not WebGL? All in Webassembly? Are there
any good reasons you want to make a WebGL 3D engine? Is it a trendy thing?

~~~
atum47
unity and other engines are now capable of generating html5 exports, I think
by the use of webassembly.

the only real good reason to learn how to write a 3D engine is to learn.

by now I've seen lots of people talking about how hard it is vs how bad the
graphics will end up looking.

I found that to be amusing. Right after epic games release a tech demo on PS5
that blew everybody's mind, I'm struggling to get some 3D graphics to look
good.

if nothing, this is making me have a lot of appreciation for well stablish
engines out there, including three.js and babylon

~~~
terrycody
Thank you very much for your explanation!

------
RobFan2020
Holy shit it's impressive. Good work man! This is really great.

~~~
atum47
I feel uneasy when I see someone creating a account just to leave this type of
comment. it also happens on YouTube. are you an ex co-worker?

